# Some helpful links



## SierraCook (Jan 12, 2005)

Here are some helpful links:

Body Mass Index http://kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=health&m=plans/tools/bmi/control&e=email

Food Analyzer http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=health&m=plans/tools/nutrient/Control&e=email

Calorie Burn Calculator http://kraftfoods.com/diabetic/main.aspx?s=diabetic&m=plans/tools/burnrate/Control&e=email


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2005)

Great! 

Thanks!!!

I'll check them out in the morning. 

Trish


----------

